

Why database technology matters - panarky
http://damienkatz.net/2012/06/why_database_technology_matter.html

======
dougabug
I don't know that this is so much an explanation of why databases matter, so
much as an assertion of faith that they do. While I would never deny the
claim, you could substitute "morality" for database and it could be an excerpt
from a sermon.

------
opendomain
I care about my data too. I think it is NOT acceptable that Amazon was down
last week and all of the services were also down - they should have a backup
plan.

This is why I LOVE NoSQL - it promises to disrupt databases by allowing easy
replication and sharding. It exposes the fact that CAP is for ALL databases
and you can make the choice if you want Consistency, Availability, and
Partition tolerance

